# Awesome doggie bed at Costco



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know who has a Costco membership that they had a very nice dog bed there for $19.99. We have been looking for a nice bed for Samson but everything we have seen was really expensive till now. It isn't on their site otherwise Id post a link. I might try to snap a pic of it but for the money this thing cant be beat from what Ive seen. The top is very plush and the sides are a decorative pattern and my wife loves the way it looks. Its thick, very cushiony and most of all Samson loves it!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I love Costco dog beds. They are really durable too. Kira loves to attack and bite her dog bed so it is covered in little pinholes, but it is still in good shape!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

We also bought two new ones from there recently. Great price and they hold up very well. 
Even found ones that go with the "decor". LOL.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...another costco bed fan. i have a girl with hip problems, so we have a lot of beds around here. currently 6... but i've also donated 2 and leave 2 at my dads house. i used to get the round/plush, but now i am sold on the ortho foam beds... i believe they are just a couple dollars more.

they rotate patterns... and each time i think they wont come out with something nicer... they do, and i have to find a reason to justify another bed purchase


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Another A+ for the Costco beds here!! I have them in several locations in the house, and the covers wash really well too! Can't beat them for the price. Large and fluffy and the dogs love them. I even have one in the back of the SUV...dogs have to be comfortable!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige has had her kirkland bed from costco for 9 yrs!


----------



## onyx2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

Petland had one that is like a mini mattress... it is great for my dog's dog house.. he can't pull it out as it is a bit firm and needs to be folded to get it in....


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

We just bought 2 more Costco dogs beds - this time the 42" round ones. We already have 2 other Costco ones that are 2 years old and the material and zippers have lasted through frequent washings, being "fluffed" up via some major dog paw/leg action, and everyday use. Can't beat the quality of the covers for the price ($23 CAD)! I usually add some extra foam to the cedar/fluff filling and/or replace it with feather beds folded in half or large old comforters or custom cut 3" foam. 

The ones we just bought have an awesome pattern on them on one side and then a soft plush side on the other.

As Brodie can attest, they are comfy and perfect for a snooze!










Jax also loves hers but as usual, why nap when you can PLAY!!!! You can see the pattern on the bed behind the tug toy monster



























Oh and yes, the date on the pics is 2004....I've been too lazy to reset the date and time on it!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The newer Costco beds here have memory foam in them. Both the dogs love them - Indy will even sleep on a bed that Max has!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I've always heard about how good their beds are...I'm so jealous...we don't have any Costco's


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: I've always heard about how good their beds are...I'm so jealous...we don't have any Costco's


Not sure about the US Costcos but here in Canada if you have a membership you can order tons of stuff doing online Costco shopping!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI've always heard about how good their beds are...I'm so jealous...we don't have any Costco's


Wow, there are places without Costcos???


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: myamomI've always heard about how good their beds are...I'm so jealous...we don't have any Costco's
> ...


Nearest one to me is about 4 hours away.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Costco beds - note some online prices include S & H


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI've always heard about how good their beds are...I'm so jealous...we don't have any Costco's


If you ever want to take a ride out to Jersey, I am about 40 mins from the Gap and I have a Costco membership!

I have been buying their beds for years! LOVE em! 
I have the round fluffy ones and the square foam ones in different rooms. I have one dog but multiple cats and all of the beds get used daily! They hold up pretty well but at $20, if they get too spooged & hairy, I just buy a new one.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Myamom, there is a costco on Rte 309 near the Montgomeryville Mall. It's behind the "Garden Golf and Go-carts". Not sure how far that is from you.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

HELP!

I bought one of the 42" COSTCO round beds for my dog (23 month male GSD) and he LOVES it! 

Loves to EAT it, that is! - soon as he saw he , he charged it and started biting it - really put his paws on it and CHOMP!

How do I get him to just lay on it and not treat it like a giant chew toy? BTW, he is not a layer in the house - VERY active, almost hyper!

We have never had a dog bed per se for any of our past dogs and so I am very unfamiliar with their use.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterHow do I get him to just lay on it and not treat it like a giant chew toy? BTW, he is not a layer in the house - VERY active, almost hyper!


find something else that he likes to chew (bone, kong, bully stick, etc) and give him something to _do_ while laying on the bed. when he's done if he starts chewing again - say "ah ah" and give him something else or take away the bed. redirection is the key


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

good point and worth a good try.

Thanks


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought one of those beds for my dog from petsmart for $20. Somehow, a few months later, it got MOULDY!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We bought one from Costco and it was the best bed ever, until the cats decided that it would make a good replacement for the kitty box.......Who knew that cats like cedar.
I didn't know they had the memory foam ones, I'll have to go look as I need to buy a couple to put in the dogs' crates.


----------



## Buckley28 (Aug 13, 2009)

We have sworn by the Costco beds for years both with our previous GS and now Luke (6 months old). I dont understand why anyone would pay the $39.99 for a small bed @ Petsmart or PetCo. Not worth it. Plus the new one we just got Luke has cedar in it to mask the "doggy smell".


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

We also love our Costco beds and before Christmas I went and bought one of the 'sofas' I wasn't sure how they would like them. Well it was a hit and since they take up less space I went back today to get two more. 
Much to my surprise and disapointment they didn't have anymore.
Does anyone know if these are still around and available?

Lacy was so comfy I didn't have the heart to ask her to move. Plus it shows that yes, a GSD will fit nicely in one.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Try to go online and order one......it looks like they still have them online


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Betsy. I looked on my local stores online thread and the ones on there look like rejects from a lua and are twice the price.
I'll look and see if I can find one on another location.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

Great wow... I have the 42" bed as well and the cedar inside works wonders. First, it not only eliminates doggie odors, makes my pup smell good overall but also fleas and many other insects do not like the smell of cedar so there also that added benefit.

Btw, crabby... Thanks for that picture of the sofa, I'm going to get that for my baby this week (even if she has 3 beds already scattered around the house)


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

No Problem Dennie. Hope you little sweetie likes it as much as mine do.
I'm still looking to another one. They have is listed an inactieve. What ever that means.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have several costco beds in the house and the dogs love them! I'm not much of an interior designer,  but the patterns come in a wide variety as well and it's pretty easy to find one to match each room.


----------

